
Chase had ads on 400K sites then on just 5K and got the same results (2017) - Ibethewalrus
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/29/business/chase-ads-youtube-fake-news-offensive-videos.html
======
whatshisface
> _“It’s only been a few days, but we haven’t seen any deterioration on our
> performance metrics,” Ms. Lemkau said in an interview on Tuesday._

The ephemeral "brand awareness" provided by most advertising takes more than a
few days to fall off. Chase isn't going to get someone to open an account just
because they saw a banner ad, their goal is to familiarize people with their
name so that when someone wants to open a bank account Chase seems like an
option. People are not going to forget about Chase bank...

~~~
strictnein
Yeah, I'm kind of surprised that the editor didn't kill this story.

The cynical thought would be that this story exists to encourage other big
brands to be more choosy in the sites they advertise on, and what better site
to advertise on than the NY Times?

~~~
ekianjo
NT's editorial line these days is to push for stories without much peer review
if I trust how poorly most of their features are written.

------
pgrote
This is from March of 2017. I couldn't find any follow-up articles talking
about results almost 2 years in.

------
travisoneill1
What they conveniently leave out is what % of the total traffic on those 400K
comes from the 5K remaining. It's a safe assumption that they stuck with the
most popular mainstream sites so this could realistically be a <10% reduction
in the number of eyeballs.

~~~
mirimir
Yes, TFA says that impressions didn't decrease.

~~~
YjSe2GMQ
That should be the end of this "story" (oh yeah, Pareto/power distribution,
nothing of interest here).

------
jetrink
The existence of Patreon and similar services gives me hope that we can one
day have a viable way to fund websites besides advertising. It seems like at
present, one or two person teams (e.g. small podcasts and YouTube channels)
can survive or even thrive on Patreon donations, mid-sized entities (e.g.
major podcasts like Serial, most websites) rely on advertising, while large
organizations like newspapers use some combination of advertising and
subscriptions with mixed success. It would be great if Patreon-style donations
could become a major revenue source of the mid-sized content producers as they
have for the small.

~~~
microdrum
There’s actually a company doing automated “pay to remove Google ads and
support the site” —
[http://subscriptions.publir.com](http://subscriptions.publir.com) — uses
Stripe and proceeds go to the publisher.

~~~
fatjokes
Actually Google itself does it:
[https://contributor.google.com/v/beta](https://contributor.google.com/v/beta)

~~~
Wowfunhappy
I'd like to use Google Contribute, but to work, it would require me to be
logged into Google all the time, and I don't want to do that...

~~~
microdrum
In addition to the obvious disadvantage of the Google login requirement,
Google Contribute doesn't remove all ads –– just Google ads.

------
markholmes
Is there any research on the effectiveness of ads? I can’t ever remember
intentionally clicking an ad on a webpage. I would imagine ads are more
relevant or effective on an image feed like Instagram, but does anyone
interact with ads on actual webpages? Or, worse, mobile games?

~~~
corbpie
Older people and children feed the industry

~~~
briandear
Citation needed. The prime demographic for ads is 18-34. And people in those
age groups are most definitely responding to ads even if they aren’t clicking
them.

~~~
danaur
° And people in those age groups are most definitely responding to ads even if
they aren’t clicking them.

Could you provide a source for me to read more?

------
narrator
We are approaching the situation where 51% of Internet traffic is fake.

~~~
ethbro
Let's hope the outcomes bode better for society than blockchains.

------
gumby
I wonder if it's advertised-selective.

That is, a mainstream product like chase works with mainstream sites. While
the fake news / conspiracy sites might be good for the kinds of things that
end up in my spam folder: get rich quick, penis enlargement, tax scams and the
like?

------
tbodt
> An intern then manually clicked on each of those addresses to ensure that
> the websites were ones the company wanted to advertise on.

why is it always the interns

~~~
mprev
Because grunt work can be a valuable way of learning the fundamentals of a
craft.

------
debt
“Surprisingly, the company is seeing little change in the cost of impressions
or the visibility of its ads on the internet”

This is pretty significant.

------
askafriend
I bet you there's a power law in the distribution of effectiveness.

How much of the results are driven by 1 property (aka Facebook) alone?

------
dman
Wonder if this says more about the effectiveness of ads or the dominant
position Chase holds in the US financial system.

------
sys_64738
Given how a lot of New Yorkers feel about Chase, is this really anything to
crow about?

------
partiallypro
Branded ads on the Google extended network are incredibly cheap.

------
shalmanese
Mods: please add [2017] to this article.

------
austincheney
Online advertising is toxic. Everything from the execution (code), the push,
the presentation, the stalking, the need for isolation, and the horrid
insecurity. I understand that ads are the life blood of much of the web, but
so long as that is the case there are many sites I won't visit and just about
everything else I will block ads.

The only site I frequently visit where I don't feel dirty and violated by ads
are the video ads on YouTube because I know they are screened for in
appropriate content and aren't littered with 30 spyware packages. Of course
YouTube makes up for that with horrid ad/stalking behavior everywhere else.

I even bet Facebook would be an ethical company if not for all the behaviors
associated with chasing ad revenue.

~~~
duxup
Except for the folks paying content makers to do ads, as far as i can tell
plenty of YouTube content makers have no problem with targeting kids with
stuff that is effectively gambling.

~~~
austincheney
That isn't the advertisements. That is the actual content people intentionally
request. I wouldn't confuse a casino for its billboard.

~~~
duxup
>That is the actual content people intentionally request.

Maybe I'm misunderstanding you here, but I'm not really sure any viewers are
requesting content makers do ads that target kids for gambling like apps and
site.

Either way they are ads, and they are on YouTube. It's hardly a clean place
advertising wise.

